# It's GrauGeist's BD !!!



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

*Today it's GG's Birthday. Have a great one my friend*   

*100 lat !!! 100 lat !!! 100 lat !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday mate, I hope that you'll have a great one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2015)

Gefeliciteerd Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy B-day Dave. Have a great one. 



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2015)

DAVE DAVE DAVE DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

All the very best David, hope you're having a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave, glad I caught this in time. I most sincerely wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY with many more to come.
And a most sincere Birthday wish for your continued healing until you are back to your old self

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2015)

Many thanks for the Birthday wishes, guys, it's most appreciated!

It's looking like it'll be a quiet evening, perhaps a glass (or several) of a nice wine and a Macanudo Maduro cigar to round it all out

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 22, 2015)

Happy birthday, Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Many thanks for the Birthday wishes, guys, it's most appreciated!
> 
> It's looking like it'll be a quiet evening, perhaps a glass (or several) of a nice wine and a Macanudo Maduro cigar to round it all out



Sounds like a plan Dave! Happy Birthday and many more!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Better late than never, hope you had a great Birthday. Can I have a cigar too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks again, Guys! 



Bucksnort101 said:


> Can I have a cigar too?


Sure, help yourself, but Jan's covering the next round of drinks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

:angel: Happy birthday from Munich :angel:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2015)

My, almost missed it. HAPPY BIRTHDAY old chum, trust you had a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday my friend! A little behind but not forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks again for all the Birthday wishes, it's most appreciated!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2015)

Boy, do I feel like a heal. Sorry I missed your Birthday Dave. I do hope that you had a wonderful day with your misses and have some great memories from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Dave. Hope Marty and Doc stopped by for a visit. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2015)

Another late entry! All my best Dave, I trust you had a great day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy birthday, 

 GrauGeist
. Best wishes for you and your family.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2021)

It’s Dave’s birthday again? Gefeliciteerd

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 21, 2021)

*Happy birthday Dave!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy B-Day youngling. I just moved one year closer to retirement as well. Enjoy the day

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday , Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2021)

All the very best my friend - have a great day !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks, everyone!
Most appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2021)

A belated Happy Birthday young man.... person! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 22, 2021)

Cheers Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 22, 2021)

A very happy birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

Hope you have the best ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 22, 2021)

Belated birthday wishes to you -- many happy returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 22, 2021)

Cheers, Dave, and have a great one

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2021)

Many happy returns, Dave! all the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Many happy returns, Dave! all the best!


Thanks, Grant!
Most appreciated, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

